# Hi from England



## Mr Happymoose (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi folks, I just stumbled across this forum while looking for tips on painting kits (Something I'm getting back into after many, MANY years away from it) and thought it looked interesting enough to stay around a while and indulge my liking of warbirds. I've been a bit out of touch for a while so if anyone can recommend any good airs hows particularly in the North/North West of England I'd much aprpeciate it as it would seem a few of the ones I visited as a child don'r exist any more, mores the pity.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the 'family'  

You'll love modeling, I am building my first aircraft and I *Love it!*


----------



## Mr Happymoose (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to do it a lot as a kid with my Dad and recently felt the bug again after seeing the Vulcan XH558 flying at Windermere Air Show and blabbing on about it until I got bought the Airfix 1:72 Vulcan to do. I think I'm going to do a couple of practice runs first before I attempt that one


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, what got me back into modeling was an Airshow I went to this summer, in Atlantic City, they had F-22's, F-18's, F-16's, a Yak 3, 2 P-51's, a P-47, a C-17 and a AWAC all do flybys, along with the Thunderbirds! It was great!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome neighbour! I'm on the edge of the Peak District too, so nice to have a 'local' member. I'm afraid there aren't any air shows in the North West anymore, apart from the sea-front shows at Southport and occassionally Blackpool. I used to do the marshalling and fire crew when Barton still ran the Manchester Air Show, but as you know, that has sadly bit the dust.
I think you'll enjoy this place though, especially for your modelling 'needs'.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 11, 2009)

Wotcher - I'm in Mansfield so not a million miles away from you. Only recently got into aviation, only done a couple of airshows - RIAT in Fairford, twice - there doesn't seem to be much happening up north!
I saw the pics of the Vulcan at Windermere, looked incredible - saw her fly at Fairford this year, one of those hairs-standing-up-on-the-back-of-the-neck moments. Hell of a sight!
Cheers
Tony


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Start planning on attending the Chino [California] airshow in May 2010.

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Mr Happymoose (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome folks 

@Airframes, definitely nice to know there are local members, might end up asking for advice on stuff  Unfortunately I missed Southport this year, but we did get to Windermere which was a nice ride out on the bike as well as seeing some cool stuff.

@Conkerking, Seeing the Vulcan flying over the lakes was definitely an awesome sight and I managed to get some photos which are up in my Flikr account.

@Syscom3, Oh, I so wish


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 11, 2009)

Got one coming up in Texas here in a couple of weekends.  Its not a bad show.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya Happy, welcome aboard!


----------



## Pong (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## seesul (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the family from across the border, you'll enjoy it here mate!
Just jump in and try to satisfy Terry's Wildcat fetish.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 12, 2009)

G'day Mr Happy, greetings and welcome from 'down under'. You'll love this bunch, their a chirpy lot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2009)

hello and welcome from the north east


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Moose! Glad you're here!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Moose!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Er...running a bit late on this one.....G'day mate


----------

